# Yoko - Cosplay - Gun - Special FX - C&C PLS



## DGMPhotography (Dec 4, 2016)

Hey folks:

Here's an image I put together from a cosplay shoot. I have the cosplayer in the air (she was originally sitting on top of a dude, whom I cloned out), and I added the gun firing and dust and what not. Would love some C&C, and if you'd like to take a crack at it yourself, I would welcome that as well.


----------



## OGsPhotography (Dec 4, 2016)

Hey man nice shot.

Neat concept. The one thing Id like to see is more movement, which direction is she travelling? Being blown back or jumping forward?

Was the background a layer? the light isnt mixing real well, more ground and a shadow could add tk the realism.


----------



## DGMPhotography (Dec 4, 2016)

Yes, the background is a layer from an exposure taken in the same spot with the same lighting, just without the subject in the photo. I did add a shadow in that image but perhaps it's not pronounced enough? 

She is sort of jumping back as she fires her gun. Any suggestions on movement? I should have had a fan blowing her hair the opposite direction, but eh.


----------



## Granddad (Dec 5, 2016)

LOVE it! Could you perhaps move the beads hanging from her bra? Cut and paste them so that they're showing the backwards movement.

I may have a go with it if I can steal the time. What a FUN concept! 

OK, I stole an hour and enjoyed it thoroughly!
I moved the beads, moved the hair under her left arm, warped the gun strap, moved the breech smoke forward a bit and raised her about another foot off the ground to match the length of her leg (it's a pity her right leg wasn't bent at the knee a little - 20/20 hindsight  ).
Anyway, this is my take.


----------



## zombiesniper (Dec 5, 2016)

The only thing I would watch if doing this again is the explosion around the action (where her hand is). Cosplayers are very good at seeing things that don't work. If a gun sent out an explosion there it would destroy her hand.


----------



## DGMPhotography (Dec 5, 2016)

zombiesniper said:


> The only thing I would watch if doing this again is the explosion around the action (where her hand is). Cosplayers are very good at seeing things that don't work. If a gun sent out an explosion there it would destroy her hand.



Well... it's anime xD

And she's seen the image and loves it so far.


----------



## DGMPhotography (Dec 5, 2016)

Granddad said:


> LOVE it! Could you perhaps move the beads hanging from her bra? Cut and paste them so that they're showing the backwards movement.
> 
> I may have a go with it if I can steal the time. What a FUN concept!
> 
> ...



Thanks for the edit, Grandad! I appreciate the different perspective - I may try emulating a few of these changes myself!


----------



## FITBMX (Dec 5, 2016)

Granddad said:


> LOVE it! Could you perhaps move the beads hanging from her bra? Cut and paste them so that they're showing the backwards movement.
> 
> I may have a go with it if I can steal the time. What a FUN concept!
> 
> ...



You nailed it grand dad! 

You also may want to soften the edges of her, this may blend her in a little more. Also maybe drop the vibrancy and brightness of the background just a tiny bit, so it doesn't distract from the subject. 
If I have some time (and that is a big if) I may give some editing on it a shot for fun, I love PS composite work. 

Great job though, I really enjoy seeing this cosplay stuff.


----------



## DanOstergren (Dec 6, 2016)

Did you use a flash? I feel as if the temperature of light on her is a bit too cool in comparison to the environment as well as the fire that's near her face; a warming gel on the flash would help, or processing the raw file used for her layer to be a warmer tone would fix it since you can't exactly go back and add a color gel after already taking the shot. I also feel that there could be a bit less sand flying around her feet. I agree that the explosion by her hand looks like it would injure her and looks sort of like the gun is malfunctioning. Just my two cents; otherwise it's not a bad shot.


----------



## DGMPhotography (Dec 6, 2016)

Thanks for the help and insight, folks!

Here is my latest, and I think, final version. Is the lens flare too much, or no?


----------



## Frank F. (Dec 6, 2016)

very interesting action shot. Did you think about MUA on the skin I mean prior to shooting. I feel the comic style would profit immensely from that. Great model work apart from the missing full body MUA.


----------



## Designer (Dec 6, 2016)

zombiesniper said:


> The only thing I would watch if doing this again is the explosion around the action (where her hand is). Cosplayers are very good at seeing things that don't work. If a gun sent out an explosion there it would destroy her hand.


Yeah, I've got concerns with the realism.  Which is to say this is not at all realistic as it pertains to firearms.

Now that you've done all that work, it would be difficult to re-shoot, so never mind I guess.


----------



## DGMPhotography (Dec 6, 2016)

For reference, this is the image I was inspired by.... 

http://i.imgur.com/wjxuym4.jpg

The gun in our photo was a bit more shoddy looking, so I used the sparks to kind of cover that up, but maybe went a little overboard.


----------



## DGMPhotography (Dec 6, 2016)

Here is a version with the sparks toned down. Thoughts?


----------



## FITBMX (Dec 6, 2016)

DGMPhotography said:


> Here is a version with the sparks toned down. Thoughts?


I like that one the best!


----------



## Designer (Dec 6, 2016)

DGMPhotography said:


> For reference, this is the image I was inspired by.....


Well that one is a (  little  ) more realistic.


----------



## Designer (Dec 6, 2016)

DGMPhotography said:


> Here is a version with the sparks toned down. Thoughts?


I guess it depends on what your audience is expecting.  Realism or fantasy.


----------



## Granddad (Dec 6, 2016)

I like the toned down sparks better, too. AND somehow it looks more like she's being knocked backwards off her feet by the recoil. 



Designer said:


> DGMPhotography said:
> 
> 
> > Here is a version with the sparks toned down. Thoughts?
> ...


Designer, do you realise you just used the word _realism_ in talking about cosplay? 
Seriously, I know what you mean and you were 100% right about the breech flash but how realistic is a half naked girl in cowboy boots and a red wig carrying  a fantasy weapon that Rambo would struggle to lift, let alone fire from the shoulder? She wouldn't only be knocked off her feet, she'd spend 6 months in hospital having her shoulder reconstructed! It's like asking for realism in a superman comic strip.


----------



## Designer (Dec 6, 2016)

Granddad said:


> Designer, do you realise you just used the word _realism_ in talking about cosplay?


Oh, right. But still; somewhat realistic would probably help with the fantasy.  No?


----------



## Braineack (Dec 6, 2016)

Granddad said:


> Designer, do you realise you just used the word _realism_ in talking about cosplay?



regardless, this shot doesn't have to look as completely shopped/contrived as it does.

the pose is obvious that she was sitting down then "floated" in PS.
her facial expression doesn't match the action.
the lighting on her is poor -- her back is more lit than her face in front of a gun burst.  There's a faked shadow on the ground, but the heavy light warm on her back reads wrong -- i'd expect a shadow cast differently and the WB doesn't match the ground.
her skin looks sickly.
the dirt on her feet looks very faked. as well as the blur on the muzzle.  the 1995 Ps v2.0 lens flare actually made me laugh out loud. the weird horizontal motion streaks don't make any sense.
the random background and foreground don't fit the subject, and just looks awkward -- the narrow patch of beach (with tire tracks) looks too narrow to be real, and the perfectly level water line is obviously fake.


I honestly don't see how this last version is any better than the first -- just a lot more PS filters applied to it.


----------



## Granddad (Dec 7, 2016)

Braineack said:


> Granddad said:
> 
> 
> > Designer, do you realise you just used the word _realism_ in talking about cosplay?
> ...



I had an English teacher like you once Braineack; after he humiliated me in front of the class. I gave up writing and haven't written anything other than reports since.
Every word in your C&C has some truth in it but you seem to have missed the enthusiasm and the sense of fun in a young, aspiring photographer and retoucher who should be encouraged and inspired to build on his skills.


----------



## FITBMX (Dec 7, 2016)

Grand dad is right, PS work like this takes a very long time to master. Learning to become a great PS composites takes ten times long than learning to be a great photographer.


----------



## DGMPhotography (Dec 7, 2016)

I mean... it's not perfect, but I think it looks pretty cool. Maybe one day I can make it realistic.


----------



## Braineack (Dec 8, 2016)

no, it's not awful by any stretch.  Hard to sound too tactful online while being critical.  I know you're capable; seen your work.


----------



## FITBMX (Dec 8, 2016)

DGMPhotography said:


> I mean... it's not perfect, but I think it looks pretty cool. Maybe one day I can make it realistic.


You should get a studio with a foam pit, so people doing cosplay shoots!!!


----------



## Desert Rose (Dec 9, 2016)

What is supposed to be casting the shadow on her nose?
I also see no source for those flares you added.


----------



## Granddad (Dec 9, 2016)

Braineack said:


> no, it's not awful by any stretch.  Hard to sound too tactful online while being critical.  I know you're capable; seen your work.



You've just gone right back up in my estimation Braineack. The teacher I referred to would never have said that.


----------



## DGMPhotography (Dec 10, 2016)

FITBMX said:


> DGMPhotography said:
> 
> 
> > I mean... it's not perfect, but I think it looks pretty cool. Maybe one day I can make it realistic.
> ...



What do you mean?


----------



## FITBMX (Dec 10, 2016)

DGMPhotography said:


> FITBMX said:
> 
> 
> > DGMPhotography said:
> ...



Like this https://gymnasticscoaching.files.wordpress.com/2011/01/walker-pit.jpeg so instead of the subject haveing to sit on something, and PS it out, the subject could just jump into the pit in whatever pose they want. It may not work well, but it would be fun!


----------



## DGMPhotography (Dec 12, 2016)

FITBMX said:


> DGMPhotography said:
> 
> 
> > FITBMX said:
> ...



Interesting idea!


----------



## FITBMX (Dec 12, 2016)

DGMPhotography said:


> Interesting idea!



You could also add a lunch ramp for any of your freestyle BMX friends!


----------

